# warranty question



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Will headers and catted mid pipes void the warranty?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Just the exhaust part of it


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

All depends on the warranty problem you have and the dealer's attitude. Where one dealer may say your warranty is void, another may ignore the headers and fix your problem.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Talk to the manager of your service department. You’d be surprised what you can do when you discuss it with them first. Best route, If you’re willing to pay their hourly rate, have the dealer install them. You may also want to check with your nearest GM Performance dealer and see what options they offer.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

thanks guys, i bought the kooks headers and catted mid pipes yesterday, but the car comes out of storage in another month so i have to wait to really hear her purr


----------

